# Fractions Strainer



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Tim. Where exactly is this? In the Miracle Mile or down closer to the Princeton view eddy/Harvard Estates?


----------



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd call it bottom of Miracle Q 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

I did speak with River Ranger Ken this AM about this tree, thanks all for spreading the word


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Tkoch said:


> Riverwide tree about 1and 1/2 miles below Railroad Bridge there was a canoe / kayak sneak River left last night, 5/22
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


The trees are roughly a half mile downstream of Railroad Bridge, in the Miracle Mile, above the S Turn.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*update?*

Anyone, Is the wood still there as of 6/5/16?

Thanks


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*removed*



ziaec said:


> Anyone, Is the wood still there as of 6/5/16?
> 
> Thanks


No, it was removed a week ago. However, the flow is rising and other wood may be on the move.


----------

